# Rodsmith does it again!



## bnz (Sep 12, 2013)

Just picked up two new jigging rods I had Rodsmith build for me and I have to say I couldn't be more pleased.  Had one made for a spinning reel and the other rod spiral wrapped for conventional. Want to use these for local fishing when I go offshore (as you all know, mostly endangered black sea bass ) so I chose the phenix titan jigging blanks (562L) rated for 100-160 gm jigs (up to 5 oz).  The blanks only weigh around 3 oz and I had him cut 3" off the butt, making them only 5'-3".  They are very light and I don't think I'll have any problems jigging with them all day. 

Rodsmith triple wrapped the guides for me:









Also had him sand down the EVA foregrip to put finger grips in them.  This makes the rod more comfortable when fighting a fish.






Here's a pic of the spiral wrap.  The second guide is offset to the right a little to help center the line on the reel.  A spiral wrapped rod is nice in that if you ever hook into a big fish the spiral wrapping of the guides will stop any twist of the rod while fighting it.






These rods will be matched with my new Release SG and Penn torque 5 spinning reel.  Had him put a rubber gimbal on the butts of the rods.





And finally, here is what the bend of these rods looks like.  The power of these little rods is amazing.  Lifted this 8 kg (17.6 lbs) off the floor with no problems and it has more to spare.






You have to remember that these rods are designed to be parabolic, which puts more pressure on the fish in a vertical up and down fight than on the fisherman.  I do not recommend this type of lift test with your regular rods.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the post.. Just learned a heap I didn't know. Good lookin rods btw


----------



## Sharkfighter (Sep 14, 2013)

VERY GOOD LOOKING WORK!!

Lets go put them to work at the end of this month? Looking at a trip 29 Sep (28th is wounded warrior tourney)


----------



## bnz (Sep 15, 2013)

Rob, sounds good to me.  I work the night before but think I could swing it.


----------



## Rodsmith (Sep 19, 2013)

Good grief bnz!! You break it you've.....well, never mind....you've already bought it!   Knock yourself out brother, I can get more of'em!   Glad you like them man, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## bnz (Sep 19, 2013)

I knew it would handle 8kg no problems.   Just wanted to see how parabolic they are.  Haven't heard of one of these blanks snapping yet.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, that bend looks like the rod is spent to me, and you say it has more? LOL


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 19, 2013)

I can vouch for Rodsmith's work though!  Top notch!


----------



## bnz (Sep 19, 2013)

Yep, it has more easily.  Just remember this rod is a lightweight one, but should handle 30 lb fish with no problems.  I just can't wait to get a legal bsb on it and see how much fun it is.  That's what I had it built for, was fish under 20 lbs.


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Great post!
I like the pics, especially the weightlifting.
Thanks for the info on spiral wrapping, at first I didn't know if it was my eyesight going or Rodsmith 's


----------



## darenwh (Sep 20, 2013)

Those rods look nice.  Great work rodsmith.  Been a while since I built out a blank.  Spiral wrapping makes for a great performing rod for big fish.  

I may have to build out a couple blanks I have laying around now that I have the gear to get in the salt.  Putting together a few good rod's for saltwater use would be a great thing to do to save some wear and tear on my fresh water rods.  Any suggestions on some inexpensive saltwater friendly guides for building out some lighter spinning and casting rods?  I have some heavier rods ready that I used on Lake Michigan for Salmon.


----------



## Rodsmith (Sep 20, 2013)

roperdoc said:


> Great post!
> I like the pics, especially the weightlifting.
> Thanks for the info on spiral wrapping, at first I didn't know if it was my eyesight going or Rodsmith 's



Roperdoc, You have no idea how hard it is for a perfectionist like me to wrap guides like that! bnz had to talk me into the first two i did for him....its getting a little easier


----------



## Rodsmith (Sep 20, 2013)

darenwh said:


> Those rods look nice.  Great work rodsmith.  Been a while since I built out a blank.  Spiral wrapping makes for a great performing rod for big fish.
> 
> I may have to build out a couple blanks I have laying around now that I have the gear to get in the salt.  Putting together a few good rod's for saltwater use would be a great thing to do to save some wear and tear on my fresh water rods.  Any suggestions on some inexpensive saltwater friendly guides for building out some lighter spinning and casting rods?  I have some heavier rods ready that I used on Lake Michigan for Salmon.



The load performance is pretty impressive on the acid wraps, some like them, some don't, but I can see the benefits.

As for guides, I work mostly with fuji SiC's and fuji alconites.  You may want to check out American Tackle's line of guides, I really like the Typhoon ringlock series for casting guides. They also have a rather good selection of spin guides too, and with a couple selections of ring materials, they wont break the bank either. Both of the above have quality stainless frames available in a few different finishes.

Drag that gear out and build a couple! I have two blanks that I have had for over 4 months to build for myself, but just can't seem to get a break long enough to start on them...not that I'm complaining.....


----------



## bnz (Sep 20, 2013)

Rodsmith said:


> Roperdoc, You have no idea how hard it is for a perfectionist like me to wrap guides like that! bnz had to talk me into the first two i did for him....its getting a little easier



But they work great!  I'm to the point with them that the acid/spiral wrap are my preference and any conventional rod I use doesn't feel right without them.


----------



## bnz (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay, just an update on these rods. I decided to take my spiral wrapped one on a GOM yellowfin tuna trip.  Caught this 60 lb yellowfin on this rod:





I mainly brought it to see how the rod was catching smaller blackfin tuna but when this yellow hit my jig I just had to reel it in. 


Rodsmith, you did good!  Thanks again.  I'm already thinking about a couple of more builds.


----------



## jfish (Nov 4, 2013)

glad I don't have to wash that up


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 4, 2013)

bnz said:


> Okay, just an update on these rods. I decided to take my spiral wrapped one on a GOM yellowfin tuna trip.  Caught this 60 lb yellowfin on this rod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I am thinking of Sushi~~   Awesome job on the YFT  !!!


----------



## gafshr (Nov 5, 2013)

What time is supper?


----------



## bnz (Nov 5, 2013)

It's in the fridge now.  Come on over.


----------

